# Fairytale Merchants...what would you sell?



## Noldor_returned (Feb 23, 2009)

I was just wondering what items would you sell to fairytale (or nursery rhyme) characters which would impact on their situations.

Please, if you can include a salesline...for instance:

Red Riding Hood: Lost? Why not try a Navman?

or

Old Mother Hubbard/Old Woman Who Lived In A Shoe: Times are tough, that's why you need financial management!

Let's see how this goes...


----------



## Starbrow (Mar 11, 2009)

Sleeping Beauty: An alarm clock

Cinderella: Vacuum cleaner or maid service.


----------



## Hobbit-GalRosie (Jul 8, 2009)

The White Cat: Guillotines, for the curse that can't be solved any other way. XDDDD

You get five uber-cool myth/fantasy nerd points if you get the reference. 

Goldilocks: The Just Right turn down service at a hotel. 

The dragon Fafnir: Pre-roasted marshmallows. XDDDDDDD


----------



## HLGStrider (Jul 8, 2009)

I got Uber-cool nerd points! Yay! I'm into fairy tales involving cats.

Snow White could've used a sign that said "No Soliciting" or a guard dog.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Jul 9, 2009)

I also think the witch from Snow White could have done with "Natural Beauty makeup. To be the fairest in the land, apply daily"

Prince Charming: a good attorney. With all those girls he goes around kissing and marrying, I'm sure he has a few claims to settle.


----------



## Turgon (Jan 14, 2010)

The Prince Charming thing reminds me of the comic-book series Fables - which sees most of the well known fairy-tale characters living in modern day New York. Prince Charming is quite the lothario having been married at various time to Snow White, Cinderella, and Sleeping Beauty...


----------



## Astrance (Jan 15, 2010)

Hobbit-GalRosie said:


> The White Cat: Guillotines, for the curse that can't be solved any other way. XDDDD
> 
> You get five uber-cool myth/fantasy nerd points if you get the reference.



Hey, I read the story when I was twelve, in an old book my father owned as a child ! So these points are for me ^^ Madame d'Aulnoy rocks more than she knew


----------

